# Backdoor.small.jg



## zoro (25 Februar 2008)

Beim Überprüfen mit Spyware-Doctor wurden mehrere BACKDOOR.SMALL.JG emittelt und als Hohes Risiko eingestuft. Diese Treten als Cookie oder im Cache des IE auf


Beispiel: J:\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CXMJGT6F\CA58FUNJ.jsp


Wer weiss näheres ob dies eine reine Falschmeldung des Programms ist wie z. B. bei der Falschmeldung für die Seite bei Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz oder ob das wirklich eine Bedrohung darstellt wie PC Tools es angibt?

Ich habe noch  mit weiteren Programme getestet 

Windows Defender   Ergebnis: überhaut keine Beanstandungen (beanstandet wahrscheinlich keine Cookies)

Spybot                   Ergebnis:  nur Cookies werden angezeigt


Lavasoft Ad-Adware  Ergebnis nur Cookies werden angezeigt


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Backdoor.small.jg*

Du solltest Dich da besser mal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen und da mal nachfragen, was da los ist.


----------

